# Oliver 900 Ind.



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Went to look at this old Oliver for another guy. I thought it was a very interesting piece. It's for sale but don't think I could hack the asking price. So here is a picture of it, and the engine is free on it, meaning it will turn over       
caseman-d

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0022

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0020A

really looks wierd from the rear

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0024A


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't remember seeing one of them before. After a little research on Oliver 900 Industrial, looks as if they were made 1946-1950? It looks older than that to me with the buggy style seat and hood style. Might be kind of rare?

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey it a T- bucket on steroids:lmao:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the book i have shows them made until 1952 443 cid engine looks like the same engine as the 90. weight 13,200 pounds.
i don't have a total production number but here is the serial number list i have.
beginning #................year
710001.......................1946
710078.......................1947
710135.......................1948
710228.......................1949
none...........................1950
710257.......................1951
710281.......................1952
one could assume they are fairly rare never did make 100 in a year you can only guess at how many were made in 52 
it would be a good one to get your hands on caseman


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Serial number says 710052 so I asune its the 51 st one made. The manual said with weights it weighs 15,500. The guy is asking 2000.00 for it as is. Engine turns over but the intake and exhaust manifilds are cracked. I figured ot would take long to get a lot more into it.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder what caused the manifold cracks? I suppose could just be metal fatigue from old age or design flaw. Other than that I would be afraid of finding hidden problems from over heating inside. Like you say, might not take long to get more involved.

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Considering the tracor is a 1946 there could be several reasond for it I originally figured water got trapped and then frooze. Might of been other elements that cause them to crack.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

could be from years of heating and cooling most exhuast manifolds on the higher hp gas ag tractors would glow at night when you were working them.most of the parts on this one caseman should be the same as oliver 90 it might be worth taking a chance on there can't be many of them left around. the only one i knew of till now is in north dakota.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

here is a pic of a restored 900


----------

